# 2.t7 vs honda prelude h22



## markthreevrsix (Jan 31, 2008)

so my friend has a 94 integra with an h22 with a set of cams.. he thinks he can not just stick with my chipped b5 s4 6 speed? is he absolutely out of his f*****ng mind? let me see some input !!!


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

tell him to smoke some more crack..stupid honda drivers


----------



## Bahnburner (May 31, 2000)

*Re: (DubLuv11)*

I assume your car is running right. Time for him to put his money where your pocket is.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: 2.t7 vs honda prelude h22 (markthreevrsix)*

i honestly think u could smash him in reverse.. ya like bahnburner said race for $$ just let him keep thinking his cars a beast and show some lack of confidence in urs so he'll fork up as much $$ as possible, not that I have experience with this or anything


----------



## DubLuv11 (Oct 15, 2007)

i bet if you started in 2nd you'd still own him...bad


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 2.t7 vs honda prelude h22 (markthreevrsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *markthreevrsix* »_so my friend has a 94 integra with an h22 with a set of cams.. he thinks he can not just stick with my chipped b5 s4 6 speed?


----------



## gihardee1 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: 2.t7 vs honda prelude h22 (markthreevrsix)*

LOL, he's got no chance.


----------



## kpn3nc (Jul 5, 2008)

there's only one way to find out. there are some beastly h22s though, that and honda owners are almost NEVER honest.


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

dont be too over confident a H22 in a lighter body is no joke. i am a vag man all the way but common sense is just that do the math. u might beat him but if u dont beat him by much then u realy cant brag. u got 2 turbos and he has none


----------



## gihardee1 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (popeye71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *popeye71* »_dont be too over confident a H22 in a lighter body is no joke. i am a vag man all the way but common sense is just that do the math. u might beat him but if u dont beat him by much then u realy cant brag. u got 2 turbos and he has none 

ive driven a del sol with an H22 in it, del sol is much lighter than that integra, dont get me wrong the car was quickk but I've also driven my friends chipped s4, s4 was faster hands down.


----------



## bistroboy (Jun 22, 2008)

i have an 08 wolfy and haven't found a honda boy who could hang. Walked on an rsx type s at 50mph enough to put shame on acura, and intergras just sound fast!!


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (bistroboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bistroboy* »_i have an 08 wolfy and haven't found a honda boy who could hang. Walked on an rsx type s at 50mph enough to put shame on acura, and intergras just sound fast!!


In the 1/4 mile, it could be really close, comes down to drivers. I've sen Civics with stock H22's run high 12's (Albeit on slicks)
Highway pull, S4 for sure. 

Let us know what happens.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (gihardee1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gihardee1* »_
ive driven a del sol with an H22 in it, del sol

My best bud has a H22 in a Del Sol. It's just under 2400lbs, the Del Sol runs in the 13's with that motor. The Early 90's Interga's are not much heavier. From a Dig, it will be all S4 (provided you don't mind abusing your clutch a bit) because that honda spins and spins, just like my Jetta. FWD+Power=Useless. 
However From a 30-50km/h roll on. It's going to be damn close, I'd almost bet on the Integra. I'll tell one thing, a 13 second Honda doesn't make that time in the first '60. It's all on the top end. And that Del Sol pulls like a freight trains from 100-200km/h. 

It's been awhile since the OP, so what was the outcome?


_Quote, originally posted by *bistroboy* »_i have an 08 wolfy and haven't found a honda boy who could hang. Walked on an rsx type s at 50mph enough to put shame on acura, and intergras just sound fast!!

That same buddy had a RSX Type S, at the time I had a Beetle 1.8T 5spd. Beetle 1.8T was slightly faster through the 1/4 mile. The RSX and Beetle both ran a low 15, not exactly comparable to a H22 in a lighter shell.




_Modified by G60 Carat at 2:50 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## JT B5 S4 (Nov 11, 2007)

Providing the mods you listed are all of them, the S4 should win based on numbers. A chipped APB cranks roughly 310hp while a cam'd H22 puts out roughly 200hp. Once you figure in the weights of the cars things get closer. The B5 S4 6MT is a portly 3593lbs and the Integra is a mere 2643lbs. This give you an 11.59 and 13.25 lbs/hp respectively = S4 wins, unless the honda engine gets 30 more horse added to even its power to weight.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I'd still love to hear what the outcome was.
I'm pretty sure the Audi's drive train sucks up more hp then the Integra's as well. I think it would be a lot closer then some people think.


----------



## sumtenzfunky (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

agreed


----------



## Escobar1 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Re: (sumtenzfunky)*

IT ALL DEPEND'S ON WHICH TRANNY THE h22 HAS.. BUT 2.7T IS NO JOKE ALL AROUND NOO HONDA COULD EVEN COME CLOSE LOW OR TOP END.. NO REASON TO BE SCARED U WOULD TAKE OFF AND NEVER SEE HIM AGAIN.. BUT THEN AGAIN IT'S IN THE MODD'S.. HE CAN'T HAVE A BUILD H22 AND U JUST A CHIPPED S4 EVEN THO U HAVE TWO TURBO'S IT'S STILL STOCK JUST LIKE THE VEHICLE CAM FROM FACTORY AND HE HAD TO GO THREW A WHOLE ENGINE SWAP...







I HAD A 96 GTi WITH LITTLE MOTOR WORK DONE ,, NEVER REALLY SEEN A HONDA WHICH THERE ARE MANY AROUND PUT UP A GOOD FIGHT EVEN OFF THE LINE WITH MY 3.94GEAR'S.. U JUST HAVE TO KNOW HOW TO MAKE A GOOD SET UP WHERE TO SPEND UR MONEY AND YESSSSSSSSS HOW TO DRIVE


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (Escobar1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Escobar1* »_ U JUST HAVE TO KNOW HOW TO MAKE A GOOD SET UP WHERE TO SPEND UR MONEY AND YESSSSSSSSS HOW TO DRIVE

And where the caps locks key is.


----------



## 98vrsix (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: 2.t7 vs honda prelude h22 (markthreevrsix)*

I have NEVER EVER LOST to an H22 in a Honda or Acura on the street or at the track, And I have a 98 Vrsix GTI with chip cams and exhaust with mild P&P








It really comes down to the driver. We all know how INSANE 3rd gear is in VW/Audi and the race down there if it isnt already over at the start. 
I wouldnt even waste my time/gas/boost with that noise box.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: 2.t7 vs honda prelude h22 (98vrsix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vrsix* »_
I wouldnt even waste my time/gas/boost with that noise box.

You guys sound like red neck agruing that a 4cyl can't possibly go fast. Your all motor VR6 in a MKIII runs low 13's? Really?
Heres a bone stock H22 in Civic running 13.44
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd1UCyBkQPk

How much faster in the 1/4 do you think a chipped S4 is going to be? 
First video on you tube when you google Chipped S4 1/4 Mile.
13.37
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdqV_QmbzRE
I can promise the Audi murders the Civic in the first 100feet. So do really think that a Chipped Audi is going to "destroy" that car in a roll on. Not to metion if that H22 really does have cams and the supporting Chromed or other ECU mods. It's going to dyno out 20 more WHP then a stock H22. I wouldn't be surprised if it went either way.
Oh look cammed VR6 14.69








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gav2uasVO2s
I'd be very surprised if a Cammed VR6 MKIII would even run into the 13's. Even then it take a LSD and probably even slicks.


----------



## 98vrsix (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: 2.t7 vs honda prelude h22 (G60 Carat)*

WOW I must hit a nerve, just checking to see you guys are awake, but everyone has their opinions. Go out an have fun and see who wins.
FYI : I loved my 16V GTI plenty of go!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I'll put it to you this way, The OP wouldn't have posted this question if he was really confident his Audi was faster.








Bench racing is all fine, but until they go run them it's just all talk.


----------

